# radiant heat ABOVE floor slab



## fred54 (Dec 1, 2010)

I put radiant in my second house 15 years ago. Got advice and design help from an internet company that sold me the supplies. Put it on top of the slab in between 2X4 sleepers that were then filled in with sand for thermal mass.

40-year-old house, no insulation under the slab, plywood and 3/4" wood floor on top of the sand and barely any heat, I lost it all to the ground. Very big learning experience. 

Insulate insulate insulate. $50 worth of rigid foam and I might have had warm floors.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

fred is so right. 

the fact that you missed the boat on the radiant isn't as big of a deal as missing the boat on insulating under the slab... why did you not do that on a new project, in canada...?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

built it 7 yrs ago It's not a standard thing


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

What kind of flooring are you wanting to use? I'd insulate with rigid styrofoam first, then my plan changes depending on what I'm ultimately using as flooring...carpet? tile? wood? laminate?


----------

